# Panting while playing



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

My cat Chuy is pretty hyper. He runs all over the place, he chases balls and actually fetches like a dog, and he gets obsessed with toys and plays for long periods of time. Sometimes when he's doing his most extreme exercise, I see him panting like a dog. Especially while playing with his ball, which involves running up and down the length of my house. Right now he's playing with the other cat, Tigrito, and chasing him all over. Every few minutes I hear him panting like a dog for short periods (maybe 30 seconds max).

I was just wondering if this is normal. It sort of seems like he's just out of breath from exercising but I've never seen his behavior in a cat before.

rcat


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

I used to do a fetch-the-treat routine with my cat which was probably a pretty hefty workout (though of course she always made it look effortless), but sometimes after a while she would start panting. At one point I googled "cat panting" and read that it's not really normal for a cat to pant, and if they are it REALLY means the cat is struggling to get enough air (they also pant under extreme stress or fear, like ... going to the vet ). After I read that I decided to let her take breaks if she started panting even just a little bit.


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

I read the same things as you but I'm not totally convinced it's completely abnormal. I now stop playing when I see he's exhausted, but when he's playing on his own he just won't stop. If it's unhealthy I guess there isn't much I can do about it. Hopefully it just means he's more athletic than the average cat...


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, if he's playing on his own I suppose there's nothing you can do about it.

Does Tigrito pant when the other cat is playing with him?

BTW, not long after I (mostly) stopped doing the fetch-the-treat routine, my cat developed a few episodes of bronchitis. I don't know if they were connected or not, but it made me wonder. Could be she's got sensitive lungs, or something.


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope Tigrito never pants, but he also doesn't run as much. Chuy does a lot of running around him, away from him and then back etc while playing. So it would make more sense for Chuy to get out of breath...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Jonah does this. He will chase the Cat Dancer UNTIL HE DROPS, LOL. I have to stop things before he does. He'll pant and throw himself down like a dog--then 2 min. later he's asking me to get it out again!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

how old is Chuy? if he continues to pant after a hard play then I think I would mention it to the Vet...maybe just a phone call if he is an adult kittie...


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

My girl does this after vigorous play too. I mentioned his last week to my vet when my two went in for their check-ups and shots. He said it was completely normal when induced by playing. If they were to just plop down and start panting for no reason, then there would be cause for concern.


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Zubie, that's what I assumed, that panting when exhausted is normal (I'd do that too after running around like he does), but panting randomly when not doing any strenuous activity would be unusual. It's always good to check though. None of my other cats panted but none of them ran around like Chuy does.

Chuy is 3.5 months old by the way, but he's bigger, stronger, and more athletic and energetic than any cat I've ever seen at his age.


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

My friend's Maine **** does this. Run all around the house, stop and start panting. I guess it's not that rare.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Kittens usually have a rep of exhausting themselves during play. Sasha used to do this all the time when he was younger. Eventually, they grow out of it. But yes, if your cat does it and there was no real physical exertion, I would worry.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

none of my cats ever did it until houdini (who's 2) and they all liked to play fetch. over and over and over. he did it especially vigorously, maybe in competition with baci, and he would come back and get in bed and lie there and pant. at first i thought it was really weird, but after he was about 18 months old, it stopped.

maybe their lungs just have to catch up in growth with the rest of their body, i don't know.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its not normal, and usually indicates heart disease. HCM and DCM. Often this kind of excercise intolerance is the only symptom a cat will have before heart failure sets in. Heart disease in cats is a silent killer. Most cats don't have anything that can be found on a normal physical exam. There usually isn't a murmur associated or anything that can be heard. I'm not saying this to scare you, I speak from experience. Ninja started doing this when he was 6 months old. I had him screened with a cardiac ultrasound and he was diagnosed with DCM (Dilated Cardiomyopathy). I was told it was severe enough he might not survive to adulthood. Well, he's two now. Never underestimate a ninja! But I know that his heart could catch up to him at any time. Anyway, all this to say, don't take it so lightly. Things to watch for include:
Increased recovery time (Panting that lasts more than 30 seconds or so). 
Collapse
Increased respiratory rate while sleeping. (Should breath 12-20 times a minute when at rest unless they are purring then it will appear faster)
Coughing
Distress or pain especially with acute onset (this could mean a blood clot)
Sudden death. 

Cardiomyopathy in cats IS more common than people know. Its the leading cause of sudden death in cats. I'm not telling you to panic, just be aware and watch for any signs of serious illness. If you want peace of mind, you can have a cardiac workup done that includes a cardiac echo, thats the only way to diagnose Cardiomyopathy.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Kobster said:


> Its not normal, and usually indicates heart disease. HCM and DCM. Often this kind of excercise intolerance is the only symptom a cat will have before heart failure sets in. Heart disease in cats is a silent killer. Most cats don't have anything that can be found on a normal physical exam. There usually isn't a murmur associated or anything that can be heard. I'm not saying this to scare you, I speak from experience. Ninja started doing this when he was 6 months old. I had him screened with a cardiac ultrasound and he was diagnosed with DCM (Dilated Cardiomyopathy). I was told it was severe enough he might not survive to adulthood. Well, he's two now. Never underestimate a ninja! But I know that his heart could catch up to him at any time. Anyway, all this to say, don't take it so lightly. Things to watch for include:
> Increased recovery time (Panting that lasts more than 30 seconds or so).
> Collapse
> Increased respiratory rate while sleeping. (Should breath 12-20 times a minute when at rest unless they are purring then it will appear faster)
> ...


 
omg that's really scary. My cat pants after running around a lot. He's extremely hyper. He will exhaust himself and pant a bit. He also breathes heavily during sleep. I don't know why. He seems so healthy generally with loooooads of energy. I'm going to the vet soon so I'll check it's all normal.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Yah, Joy does that too while playing. She is just a little over 4 months old now and loves to play!


----------



## Lisa88 (Jan 26, 2012)

One of my cats used to pant with his mouth open while playing as well - he doesn't do it as much any more. He would also have what I thought were asthma attacks a couple times a week (he'd bend over and cough like he was trying to get up a hair ball, but nothing would ever come up). A couple years ago I switched from a dusty clay litter to feline pine, and he's been way better ever since. I cant remember the last time he's had an attack or done the panting. So I think the dust in the clay litter must have been giving him problems with his respiratory system.


----------

